
Ask HN: Finding the intersection of music preferences on Spotify with a friend? - arikr
I feel like I&#x27;d heard of some software or a plugin that did this, but I cannot find it.<p>It would be nice to be able to see, based on a group of people&#x27;s spotify data, the intersection of music preferences to create the optimal group playlist
======
chatmasta
Spotify has an API. I'm not sure if you can get your friends' public playlists
without them authorizing the application, though.

You could probably squeeze this into a < 50 line python program. Just make an
API call for all the playlists you want, toss their songs into sets, and
intersect them.

Agreed it would be cool to see! You should build it. :)

